# avec un air volontaire



## cyaxares_died

Он был мальчик низкого роста, с добровольной миной и с постоянно выкаченными глазами, как бы всё его удявлял бы. 

ili

Он был мальчик низкого роста, с добровольной миной и с постоянно выкаченными глазами, как бы всё его удявлял.


----------



## Ptak

The both don't make much sense.

с *добровольной* миной - with a *free-will* face (???) Maybe you meant "_добродушной_".

постоянно выкаченными глазами - wrong. Should be "_с глазами навыкате_", or "_и глаза у него были всё время навыкате_" (but it's worse, "всё время" is superfluous here, it's like "his eyes were *always* blue")

как бы всё его уд*и*влял*о* - wrong. Should be: "_как будто всё его удивляло_".


----------



## cyaxares_died

с *добровольной* миной - with a *free-will* face (???)
The original is french "avec un air volontaire". Doesn't make a terrible lot of sense to me either, unfortunately.


----------



## Ptak

Lingvo says:
visage volontaire — волевое лицо


----------



## Q-cumber

Мой вариант (хотя я бы предпочёл разбить фразу на две):
"Он был мальчик(ом) _небольшого_ роста, с _добродушной_ (?) миной _на лице_  и  с постоянно широко раскрытыми  глазами, как будто бы его всё время что-то удивляло."

nb! *Мина* - это не лицо, а выражение лица


----------



## Ptak

А мне все-таки кажется, что "с миной _на лице_" звучит плохо... Ну или по крайней мере, что добавлять "на лице" не обязательно.

И "широко раскрытые глаза" и "глаза навыкате" - это в общем-то разные вещи.
Непонятно, почему cyaxares_died не хочет представить оригинал. А то можно гадать до бесконечности.


----------



## Maroseika

"Мина" всегда на лице, поэтому "мина на лице" - тавтология. Как художественный прием она может быть оправданна.


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> А мне все-таки кажется, что "с миной _на лице_" звучит плохо... Ну или по крайней мере, что добавлять "на лице" не обязательно.


Мне кажется, лучше вообще отказаться от использования слова "мина" в данном случае, и составить фразу по другому.  Добавлять "на лице" совсем не обязательно, конечно. 


> И "широко раскрытые глаза" и "глаза навыкате" - это в общем-то разные вещи.



Совершенно разные. Глаза навыкате - это, так сказать, "анатомическая" особенность человека. А поскольку дальше в предложении речь шла об удивлении, я предположил, что глаза у мальчика скорее "широко раскрыты". Но без оригинала действительно сложно понять - "где тут собака порылась".


----------



## Nanon

cyaxares_died said:


> The original is french "avec un air volontaire". Doesn't make a terrible lot of sense to me either, unfortunately.


To me it does somehow. С волевым (~ решительным, а не добродушным) выражением на лице.
I won't discuss will vs decision here, yet I could imagine the expression in that face, at least until I saw the expression of the eyes - could you please provide the whole original sentence? Ведь постоянное удивление и вытаращенные глаза как-то не совпадают с выражением лица...


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Он был мальчик низкого роста, с добровольной миной и с постоянно выкаченными глазами, как бы всё его удявлял.


Он был мальчик низкого роста, *с осмысленным/осознанным выражением лица* и постоянно вытаращенными глазами, как будто его всё удивляло.

*TALKCITY.RU :: Просмотр темы - Малыш-котёнок. С чего начать ...* 
Какие же они все лапочки, когда маленькие! А потом вырастает такой конь с абсолютно *осознанным выражением "лица*". 
www.talkcity.ru/viewtopic.html?t=22265&sid=c94677b9682386d2eb00e0adc7b7ae2f 

*Вятка-на-Сети :: Форум • Просмотр темы - К вопросу, кто кому ...*
соглашаться или спорить с *осознанным выражением лица*. Умное лицо - не признак ума ;-) 
www.net.kirov.ru/talk/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=90 - 73k

Сисадмин - тоже человек :: Просмотр темы - Посоветуйте,поступила *...*
Видел бы ты лицо моего отца, когда он увидел как годовалый малыш выключает компьютер через меню Пуск с крайне *осознанным выражением лица* 
sysadmin.mail.ru/pforum/viewtopic.php?printertopic=1&t=139&start=60&postdays=0&postorder=asc&vote... - 44k 

Консультации
Дети первой группы с раннего возраста дети поражают окружающих своим внимательным, «умным» взглядом, *осмысленным выражением лица*. *...*
www.autist26.ru/faq/ - 20k

MNovosti.ru Путевые заметки: Швейцарские грабли Статья
Тогда я стал выбирать человека с наиболее *осмысленным выражением лица*. Опознанный как явный интеллектуал прохожий оказался соотечественником и на родном *...*
mnovosti.ru/art/18.html - 58k

Девчат - лучший сайт для девчонок
*...* которые помогут тебе собраться с мыслями, окончательно проснуться и попасть в класс не только вовремя, но с уже *осмысленным выражением лица*. *...*
www.devchat.ru/?q=node/55229 - 55k

Во всех вышеприведённых примерах по-французски можно сказать *... avec un air volontaire*.


----------



## Ptak

"С *осознанным* выражением лица" sounds very strange to me.

And, why provide any free "correct" translation without looking at the original sentence? It can be a disservice.

P.S. I'm amazed at so much trust to Google... "Осознанное выражение лица" sounds bad, and that's that, without depending how many links to forum chatting can be found on the Internet.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> "Мина" всегда на лице, поэтому "мина на лице" - тавтология. Как художественный прием она может быть оправданна.


В нарочито ироническом контексте можно использовать "*морду лица*" :d *Морда*, она тоже всегда на лице.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Он был мальчиком невысокого роста с волевыми чертами лица и выпяченными, как будто все вокруг его удивляло, глазами.


----------



## Ptak

I beg your pardon, but eyes can't be "выпяченными".  

By the way, as for "Он был мальчиком...", in Russian it would be more natural to say "_*Это* был..._" in a sentence like that.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan said:


> Дети первой группы с раннего возраста дети поражают окружающих своим внимательным, «умным» взглядом, *осмысленным выражением лица*. *...*
> 
> Во всех вышеприведённых примерах по-французски можно сказать *... avec un air volontaire*.


 
Hum...
Je penserais plutôt à un air *réfléchi*, dans l'exemple sur les enfants autistes. Quoique les autistes puissent parfois faire preuvent d'une volonté à toute épreuve (!) mais ici, il me semble qu'on parle aussi de quelque chose de plus proche de l'intelligence, car la suite du texte parle d'une forme d'autisme chez des enfants trop calmes.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Ptak said:


> I beg your pardon, but eyes can't be "выпяченными".


I see no problems here. Not only eyes can be "выпяченными", but it is also a literary expression (perhaps even even more literary than verbal).



> By the way, as for "Он был мальчиком...", in Russian it would be more natural to say "_*Это* был..._" in a sentence like that.


Depending on the context it may or may not sound more natural. Both "он" and "это" are linked to the context. For example, "Фёкла вспомнила Васю. Это был мальчик низкого роста..." does not sound any better than "Он был мальчиком низкого роста...". As a first sentence of a story "это был мальчик..." sounds even less natural to me.


----------



## Panda Nocta

"Когда же вся толпа скрылась за оградой сада и гул голосов затих, и босая Маланья, прислуживавшая им девка, с выпяченными глазами прибежала с известием, точно это было что-то радостное, что Петра Николаича убили и бросили в овраге, из-за первого чувства ужаса стало выделяться другое: чувство радости освобождения от деспота с закрытыми черными очками глазами, которые девятнадцать лет держали ее в рабстве."
Л.Н. Толстой "Фальшивый купон"


----------



## Ptak

Panda Nocta said:


> босая Маланья, прислуживавшая им девка, с выпяченными глазами прибежала с известием


OK, but still sounds like something "авторское"... Maybe it was OK 100 years ago, when Tolstoy wrote it?
Much more common and natural to me would be "*вытаращеные* глаза".

Все-таки глаза - это не то, что выпячивают. Выпятить - выставить вперед. Можно выпятить локоть, нижнюю губу. А глаза таращат, а не выпячивают. У Толстого это может звучать нормально, но просто так, в рядовом современном переводе...


----------



## Q-cumber

ptak said:


> ok, but still sounds like something "авторское"... Maybe it was ok 100 years ago, when tolstoy wrote it?
> Much more common and natural to me would be "*вытаращеные* глаза".
> 
> Все-таки глаза - это не то, что выпячивают.  Выпятить - выставить вперед. Можно выпятить локоть, нижнюю губу. А глаза таращат, а не выпячивают. У Толстого это может звучать нормально, но просто так, в рядовом современном переводе...



Не соглашусь... глаза можно выпячивать, равно как и вытаращивать, и выпучивать... эти слова - синонимы ... (впрочем, сам я обычно стараюсь избегать подобных терминов). 
Просто у слова есть "выпячивать" есть специальное значение, которое применяется только по отношению к глазам...


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Просто у слова есть "выпячивать" есть специальное значение, которое применяется только по отношению к глазам...


*Выпятить зенки*, например.


----------

